# American School of Madrid - Advice Wanted



## Buckeye (Nov 4, 2009)

Hi Everyone - 
I'm moving my family to Madrid and am interested in sending my 14 year old son to the American School of Madrid. He is an average student who has struggled in the past (B's/C's average) who is beginning to realize his potential earning A's/B's the past year. Can anyone provide council on the challanges of being accepted and the application process and any other advice important to the process? Thanks, Buckeye...


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Buckeye said:


> Hi Everyone -
> I'm moving my family to Madrid and am interested in sending my 14 year old son to the American School of Madrid. He is an average student who has struggled in the past (B's/C's average) who is beginning to realize his potential earning A's/B's the past year. Can anyone provide council on the challanges of being accepted and the application process and any other advice important to the process? Thanks, Buckeye...


 
I have no idea, but I would imagine that one of the first things to do would be to make sure there are places available because most kids are signed up for this kind of school for the whole of their school life so the class group just goes on from year to year and a place would only be available if someone drops out. So get in touch directly with the school.
Then do a google for opinions about the school.
I have a nephew who goes to the American school in Bilbao and he speaks excellent English, but I suppose that's not your major concern 

When would you be coming to Madrid?
What will you be doing?


----------



## Buckeye (Nov 4, 2009)

Pending immigration, I am under contract to arrive in Madrid on Dec 1 and my family will follow in May. I currently live in Orlando, FL and will relocate to Spain to run my companies central planning function responsible for business intelligence and strategic planning. I would leave tomorrow if possible, but family is luke warm on the move, so any advice in addition to schooling would be greatly appreciated. Moreover, looking to spend ~3,300 euros on rent/month; any suggestions on areas in Madrid (work is near airport)? Thanks for the reply -


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

Buckeye said:


> Hi Everyone -
> I'm moving my family to Madrid and am interested in sending my 14 year old son to the American School of Madrid. He is an average student who has struggled in the past (B's/C's average) who is beginning to realize his potential earning A's/B's the past year. Can anyone provide council on the challanges of being accepted and the application process and any other advice important to the process? Thanks, Buckeye...


Hello and welcome,

I believe that the "Comunidad de Madrid" has now created bilingual public schools. I think some ayuntamientos (such as Majahonda) do have bilingual public schools or "concertada" schools. Sorry for the limited info...

Cheers and good luck!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

If the family is concerned about the big move, you may want to encourage your "better half" to contact one of the FAWCO clubs in Madrid. (FAWCO = Federation of American Women's Clubs Overseas). Either one of them could answer questions about the American School as well as overall aspects of living in Madrid - and most FAWCO clubs publish some kind of guide to the city for American expats.

INC Madrid Home
American Women's Club

Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Buckeye said:


> Pending immigration, I am under contract to arrive in Madrid on Dec 1 and my family will follow in May. I currently live in Orlando, FL and will relocate to Spain to run my companies central planning function responsible for business intelligence and strategic planning. I would leave tomorrow if possible, but family is luke warm on the move, so any advice in addition to schooling would be greatly appreciated. Moreover, looking to spend ~3,300 euros on rent/month; any suggestions on areas in Madrid (work is near airport)? Thanks for the reply -


I don't know the Barajas area except for the airport run, but if the children end up going to the American school you might want to live near that area which is Aravaca, just outside the city. It's a "high class" area and it takes about 30 mins by car to drive to Barajas, although I'm not so sure about rush hour traffic - that road gets pretty bad in the morning and could increase your journey time considerably. For 3,300 euros you can get a 5 bedroomed house with a garden I think.
But with all your planning experience, planning a move to Madrid should be a piece of cake for you!!??


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Bevdeforges said:


> If the family is concerned about the big move, you may want to encourage your "better half" to contact one of the FAWCO clubs in Madrid. (FAWCO = Federation of American Women's Clubs Overseas). Either one of them could answer questions about the American School as well as overall aspects of living in Madrid - and most FAWCO clubs publish some kind of guide to the city for American expats.
> 
> INC Madrid Home
> American Women's Club
> ...


Now, that's a really good idea!
Here's another club
http://www.americanclubofmadrid.com/


----------



## Buckeye (Nov 4, 2009)

Planning from 40k ft is challenging - making a long term decision that will impact the day to day mood of my wonderful wife of 15 years could be life threatening or cause a financial hardship - got to get this one right


----------



## Buckeye (Nov 4, 2009)

Thanks all for your reply's and I look forward to learning more about Spain through the Forum over the next few months. Scott


----------

